# Tpr Troy Barnes, RCD



## AC 011 (30 Jun 2011)

Soldier collapses, dies 

By QMI Agency 

PEMBROKE, Ont. - A Base Petawawa, Ont., soldier collapsed during a sporting event Tuesday and later died in hospital. 

Trooper Troy Barnes, a member of the Royal Canadian Dragoons, was competing in a beach volleyball game when he collapsed 3 p.m. He was rushed to Pembroke Regional Hospital, where he later died. 

The cause of death is under investigation.


Link to the article http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2011/06/30/18356186.html 

Also http://www.thedailyobserver.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3195900


RIP Tpr Barnes
Bold and Swift
 :cdnsalute:


----------



## blacktriangle (30 Jun 2011)

RIP Tpr.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Jul 2011)

RIP Tpr   

Our condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Tpr Barnes.


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Jul 2011)

RIP Trooper Barnes.


----------



## xo31@711ret (4 Jul 2011)

RIP Trooper


----------



## wildman0101 (7 Jul 2011)

RIP Tpr Barnes  
Scoty B


----------



## Fatalize (8 Jul 2011)

RIP Trooper  

There any update on the cause of death?


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2011)

RIP


----------

